# Is this interesting?



## frankqt (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi,

Recently, I was talking to an old colleague, he said that he is developing a simple launch monitor that can measures speed and launch angle and the general direction of the ball. He believed he could bring this to market under 300 USD street price. This got me thinking, there is really no product like that except some basic radars but they don't provide launch angle etc. If you want those details, you need to go high end which becomes a substantial investment. 

What do you guys think? He is asking me to invest in his company, do you guys think such device has a potential market? 

I am tempted to invest and this is my market research. Thanks for the insights.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Some folks will pay up to a $1000 for a driver. Others $500 for a putter. No reason not to think your friends <$300 product would not have a niche in the golf market place. I would not purchase it simply because I have a driving range near my house, which shows me the real deal when it comes to my swing, and a ball's flight path my swing put it on. 

A friend of mine patented, and marketed "Golf Flash Cards" to use at a practice facility. The golfer would pull a card out of the stack with a particular shot scenario. It was up to the golfer hit that shot. One card might say hit a 100 yard pitch shot. The next one might say hit a draw with your driver. The next card might tell the golfer to hit a knock down shot. His deck of cards totaled 45 different shots/cards. Some would be used on the driving range, while other could be used on the practice greens. The idea of his creation was to get the golfer to hit different shots while at their practice facility. Last I heard he had sold several thousands of them at $10 a set. i made my own for a $0.99 pack of index cards.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I was gonna call you a cheapskate..................... then I remembered your from Utah.


----------



## brianrey87 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's nice. 
I think you might get market for it


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

No, I live in Sin City Nevada. My wife says I am indeed a cheapskate. Me, I like to think I know the value of money, and how to waste it properly. 


Tim said:


> I was gonna call you a cheapskate..................... then I remembered your from Utah.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice idea if it works. And Bob is the cheapskate from Utah....


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Bob might be saving money right now, as I have sent him quite a bit of rain lately. The wet stuff might even turn into snow by the time it gets to him.

The flash card thing make practice, at the very least more entertaining. So many golfers when they go to the practice range just rake and hit balls. After a while this is of little value to them. I don't use them any more. Most of my practice time now a days is spent on my short game, and hitting "trouble" shots. I do well when I have decent lies in the fairways. By practicing the trouble shots, I am not often surprised when they show up during a real round of play. :thumbsup:



Surtees said:


> Nice idea if it works. And Bob is the cheapskate from Utah....


----------

